# Granada Les Paul Custom Copy



## GCF123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey there.
Hoping someone can help me out.
I am looking to pick up a 1970's Granada Les Paul Custom clone.
It looks pretty legit but I haven't seen it in person yet.
The pictures look as if it is built pretty close to the built of my Greco lawsuit. 
I am just wondering if anyone has any info on these guitars and if they are indeed considered lawsuit guitars.
Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Can't to the one you're looking at buying, but this one was nothing but a pain in the butt for the other guitarist in my old band. Neck was warped. Wouldn't intonate well across the neck. I worked on it for a solid three days. Gave up. Gave it to The Fret. They gave up. Meh. Pretty looking guitar, that's it.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I think that's the same one that's on CL right now. And likely the one the OP is asking about lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> I think that's the same one that's on CL right now. And likely the one the OP is asking about lol.


Really? I did a quick search of the Toronto CL for 'Granada' before I posted because I didn't want to chance screwing up a sale for that specific Granada Les Paul being that know the owner so well. Opps. Got a link? I still can't find it...maybe it sold?

Edit: Is this the one you're asking about? Looks like the same one I posted above but the person trying to sell it is not the person in the picture I posted. Either it's moved on (a good possibility as the guy in the photo bought The Real Thing a few months ago, in which case I'd say avoid it) or it's not the same guitar. But yea, even the case is the same as the one the guy in the photo used to carry his in.


----------



## GCF123 (Mar 12, 2008)

This is the one I am looking at:

http://kitchener.craigslist.ca/msg/602152353.html

Lookings pretty much identical to the other one.
The main thing that I am wondering is if these were part of the "lawsuit" era or not.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

GCF123 said:


> Lookings pretty much identical to the other one.
> The main thing that I am wondering is if these were part of the "lawsuit" era or not.


Headstock logo is different. That one is stylized, the one my friend own(s|ed) is very geometric, no scrolling in the triangles. Here's a slightly better look at the headstock. Not the same guitar. Doesn't change my feelings on them being crappy. I had an Epi Les Paul for a short while and thought it was a better guitar, even stock, than that Granada.


----------



## snoglobe (Jun 20, 2007)

Interesting. I picked this no-name one a few years ago (an Aria/Matsumoku I believe). The inlay is the same. I've since swapped the pups for Gibsons out of a buddy's SG, new pots, caps, wiring, switch, etc. The tuners aren't original, and they aren't great, but the neck and frets are great. I call it my More or Less Paul.

Before:










After:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Hah I had that same blonde model, except with a totally bare headstock. I literally gigged it to death in my last band. It had chunks missing out of it.

That one on Kitchener CL is the one I saw. It's a nice looking guitar. I thought about it myself except I don't have the cash. I'd try offering the guy a little less and see what happens.

To answer the question though, as far as I know Granada was one of the many MIJ brands along with Aria, Univox etc.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Back in the early 80's I had both a Granada and a Ibanez sg clone and they were identical guitars. REally nice, wish I still had them today. I would bet a dime to a dollar they came out of the same factory.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

GCF123 said:


> Hey there.
> Hoping someone can help me out.
> I am looking to pick up a 1970's Granada Les Paul Custom clone.
> It looks pretty legit but I haven't seen it in person yet.
> ...


That wouldn't be a lawsuit guitar since the lawsuit was over the 'open book" headstock shape, which Gibson considers a trademark, and not the Les Paul body shape. If it isn't shaped exactly like a Gibson headstock it's not a lawsuit guitar. The "lawsuit" claim is made all the time hoping to add value to the instrument.

http://www.guitarattack.com/destroyer/lawsuit.htm


----------



## GCF123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey!
Thanks Lester.
That is really all I wanted to know. I am still going to check it out tonight because it looks like a cool clone.
I will keep what iaresee said in mind and check out the neck.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

snoglobe said:


> Interesting. I picked this no-name one a few years ago (an Aria/Matsumoku I believe). The inlay is the same. I've since swapped the pups for Gibsons out of a buddy's SG, new pots, caps, wiring, switch, etc. The tuners aren't original, and they aren't great, but the neck and frets are great. I call it my More or Less Paul.
> 
> Before:


That looks a lot like mine-Here's the best picture I have on my computer.








I've removed the pickguard because I don't like the colour and I like the wood grain. I removed the pickup covers because they are a little weak with the covers on--they sound better with the covers off.

They were made by Matsumoku, and are basically the same as Arias of the same era. The headstock of mine says "United" a reference to the music school I took lessons from, although many of them said "Granada"--including my EB-3 bass copy.

They're decent guitars. If you get a good price on it and it's in good shape it would be okay to go for it. If you want to get a guitar to learn on or to mod--go for it.

(As far as the "lawsuit" headstock--mine has it. It's different than snoglobes, and the same shape as my real Les Paul.)

Those cases are actually quite good--of all my guitars that case and my bass case are int he best shape--and they're 2 of the oldest ones.

One last thing--what do you guys think of those prices they're asking?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Did you ever check the guitar out? I notice the ad for it is still up.


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is my Granada Les Paul, parents bought it for me back in 79 to learn the guitar. I still have it but doesn't get played much nowadays, its been through hell and back





http://my1.photodump.com/Anonymous/1 125.jpg


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

That looks like the same "Granada" logo that's on my bass.

Well nice looking guitar, more grain than mine.
My Granada Les Paul's the one I play the least as well. But it's a decent guitar.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

I've just recently acquired a Granada SG. Not much online
about these puppies. Here's a few quick pic's of mine.
Took a lot of cleaning on the fretboard and I shimmed the
neck a bit (strings were about 3/8" high). Sounds good so
far (I'm waiting for the ol' lady to go shopping to really
try it out). Note the 500 k pots.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

wow...totally missed this thread...i had never heard of these guitars before until today...saw one on craigslist...complete with a Granada amp to boot!


----------

